# After the Tesla invader III



## Po7713 (25/6/17)

Hallo my fellow Vapers

So I desided to sell my Tesla invader III and buy a Asmodus minikin v2. I would like to know if I will get the same power from the Minikin? The Tesla is instant true power, and just want to make sure I'm not making a mistake. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kareem (25/6/17)

I haven't used a minikin so don't know how it works but I swopped my invader for a fuchai 213 and am sorry I didn't keep the invader. Doubt anything compares. Am buying one soon again.

Sent from my SM-J120F using Tapatalk


----------



## Po7713 (26/6/17)

Thanks for the reply @Kareem that's what I'm afraid of 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Llew (3/10/17)

I reckon the noisy cricket v2 would be a good replacement for the invader 3. Beside being a regulated series mech, like the invader, it also has unregulated parallel and series options with safety features. Don't think it can beat the invader's build quality though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (4/10/17)

Howsit guys

Im a Tesla fanatic,but I have always liked the Minikin-especially the V2.
However,if you are looking for the power of the Tesla in the Minikin,you will be disappointed 

I currently have the TESLA INVADER 2/3 and the INVADER 3,and I will not sell them because of how hard they hit.
Considered buying the Noisey-borrowed a relatives for 2 days just to confirm whether I should,and I decided not to.
The Tesla has been faithful and I'll stick to it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Greyz (5/10/17)

The Invader 3 is a beast of a mod. I've owned one for about 6 months now and it's my go to mod when I'm dripping on some beefy coils. 
2 weeks ago I bought a NC-II 25, purely out of curiousity and to test it against the Tesla I3. While the NC-II htis just as hard I found the battery life (running in PWM) to be poor compared against the Tesla I3.
I can go a day on the Tesla but same tank same voltage on the NC-II gets me only a few hours. Battery life in parallel is fantastic but the jits are a bit anemic. In straight up series mode the NC-II is king of the pile!

To quote someone I watch regularly, "If a mugger had to steal my vape bag and the Tesla Invader 3 was in it. Would I go buy another one?". "Hell yeah!"


----------

